# Whole House Generator



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for some recommendations on products and installers. Shooting for a 100% turn key product/install. 
Any info appreciated.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 12, 2008)

*Home Standby Generator*

Call Seville Power Equipment. 

www.sevillepower.com

432.8856

Oldtimer


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have looked at this for years. Right now. I have a transfer switch and a 550 gas. It is not whole house. But it gets me by. Look at whole house. Off grid
100 percent
What happens when natural gas also stops. Your investment will not work. Look at on premises fuel source. For the period of one to two weeks. Especially where you house is located.


----------

